# Laptop monitor



## py3ak (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how to replace a bulb on Sony laptop? Everything else works fine, but you can only see what's on the screen if you shine a very powerful light on to it (or hook it up to another monitor). Is that a hard thing to do?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

I would get a professional to do it myself... I don't guess it is under warranty anymore, is it? If it is, you should be weary least you void the warranty.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

The backlight has gone out. Probably around $100 to have it replaced. Is it under warranty of any kind?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 28, 2005)

No, no warranty, unfortunately. I can usually muddle my way through repairs, but having never done anything like this before I wanted some additional advice. The customer service at Sony said $700 to fix it....


----------

